# Have you used the Cricut Expression for fabric cutting?



## xoDanieLLe (Mar 17, 2009)

I have read that you can use it to cut fabric. Now, I am not sure of what type of fabric and I would like to know more if this is actually possible. 

I asked which forum I should post this thread in, and no one answered me. SO, if I have posted this questiong in the wrong place. Let me know, and Ill delete and move along.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not super familiar with cricut but I got an industrial die cut machine and I know following things about cutting fabrics 
Fabrics need an osoliating knife or pizza cutter head to cut fabrics do to the fibers and elasticity of it...
Machine like cricut use a fixed head, so I doubt it will cut silk, cotton ect. most likely felts, canvas materials which are stiffer


----------



## xoDanieLLe (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks alot. Since you are familiar with this type of machine. Do you know of any machines that will be able to cut fabric in to shapes? Im sorry, but Im a pretty big noob when it comes down to these types of machines. lol

I dont need a big machine as I am just starting out my line of kids clothes. So I am looking for something that will help me lighten the load, save me time, and cut the shapes straight all the time.

I actually saw the cricut on an infomercial, and I thought that I would be able to use it for many things IF it was able to cut the fabric type that I chose. Im mainly going to use organic cotton or linen materials since it is for young children. So Im looking for something that would be able to accomplish the same things that the cricut does, but it seems as though the material I would be using might not be the best for that type of machine.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I highly doubt Circut cut soft fabrics because a special type of head it ..
You can use laser cutter... get a used one for a few thous. might be best way


----------



## GO GREEK (Jun 17, 2010)

whats best to use when cutting twill and fabric? I only have about $800


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

GO GREEK said:


> whats best to use when cutting twill and fabric? I only have about $800


I regret to say that the best cutter I know for cutting different types of fabric would be a flatbed cutter, such as the Ioline 300. New, they run around $6995. You may be able to find a used one pretty cheap, but I doubt for $800.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

There's a fabric blade available that provides good results when cutting a wide range of fabrics with the KNK Groove-E, which is a regular die cutting machine, not a flatbed. The customer I know who tested this blade was able to cut the following:

Cotton fabrics used for quilting
Taffeta
Satin
Silk
Twill, med weight
Linen (thin)

Now, for some of these, I know she was first applying Heat 'n Bond which helps when cutting intricate details, but a lot of people cutting fabric plan to use an iron-on product like Heat 'n Bond, anyhow.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

I found this by searching for cricut fabric

cricut fabric - Google Search

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEsYz9lBc7w[/media]


----------

